# What could be the problem ?A/C vibration



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

When I turn on the A/C I get a vibration through the steering column.
TIA
vern


----------



## dwagner (Jul 19, 2003)

Same here on 02 330Ci. I don't recall if this was the case last summer or not. I believe it's normal. I don't feel when I'm actually moving, just stopped at lights and such.


----------



## toddkageals (May 5, 2003)

Same here on my 2000 328i. I GUESS it's the increased load on the engine when the compressor is engaged. Shame it happens in a BMW though....a Honda, you might expect this.

Todd


----------



## CMOS (Oct 1, 2002)

I have a MY2003 330i with 11,000 miles. It's hot here in Atlanta and I use the AC always running when I'm in the car.

I can say that I have never, ever, even felt the AC engage or disengage. Can't hear it, can't feel it, can't smell it. It just gets cold.

Certainly no vibration.


----------



## dwagner (Jul 19, 2003)

Anyone else out there notice this? It is VERY slight, but noticeable. I have a five-speed coupe. Don't know if that is a commonality or not. By the way, I sense no difference in driving, and as CMOS said, I really can't tell it is on other than the vibes. Hmmm :dunno:


----------



## blackhawk77 (Mar 16, 2003)

My 2003 330Ci experiences this as well. Just as the first poster described. Not bad or annoying, but just enough to notice and only when A/C is on.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

toddkageals said:


> Same here on my 2000 328i. I GUESS it's the increased load on the engine when the compressor is engaged. Shame it happens in a BMW though....a Honda, you might expect this.
> 
> Todd


Why is it a shame? AC compressors work on the same concept and physical principal. AC compressor kicks in, the belt between the compressor and alternator turns and thus more vibration transmitted through the chasis. There are no physical solution to this problem, period.

It's a shame that you can experience a puncture in a BMW. A Honda, sure...Not a BMW. :dunno:


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

*Hack*



The HACK said:


> Why is it a shame? AC compressors work on the same concept and physical principal. AC compressor kicks in, the belt between the compressor and alternator turns and thus more vibration transmitted through the chasis. There are no physical solution to this problem, period.
> 
> It's a shame that you can experience a puncture in a BMW. A Honda, sure...Not a BMW. :dunno:


The problem just started happening,it was not there in the past.
I'm going into the dealer on Tuesday for other service work( reocurance of the sticky pedal),and we will see if there is a physical solution to the vibration in the steering column,period.
vern


----------



## toddkageals (May 5, 2003)

The HACK said:


> Why is it a shame? AC compressors work on the same concept and physical principal. AC compressor kicks in, the belt between the compressor and alternator turns and thus more vibration transmitted through the chasis. There are no physical solution to this problem, period.
> 
> It's a shame that you can experience a puncture in a BMW. A Honda, sure...Not a BMW. :dunno:


It's a shame because I've driven many cars that do not experience this virbration when the A/C is on and most of them were not $40,000.00 automobiles. IMO, no BMW should vibrate through the steering column at idle (or any other time for that matter). Your puncture comment seems a bit sarcastic.....engine vibrations at idle are not acceptable and should have been engineered out of the car (BMW IS famous for silky smooth 6 cylinder engines aren't they). A punctures is a random occurence not related to the design of the vehicle. An inherent vibration IS related to the design of the vehicle, that's why I said it's a shame.

Todd


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Once the car warms up the virbration should go away, this is common in most cars. Whats the big deal?


----------



## toddkageals (May 5, 2003)

Oh...it's not a big deal at all. I love my BMW. Sometimes I get a slight vibration at idle with the A/C on, sometimes none at all (don't know why that would be). It's a very minor annoyance. Just seems like a car known for its high level of engineering wouldn't do this.


Todd


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

toddkageals said:


> Oh...it's not a big deal at all. I love my BMW. Sometimes I get a slight vibration at idle with the A/C on, sometimes none at all (don't know why that would be). It's a very minor annoyance. Just seems like a car known for its high level of engineering wouldn't do this.
> 
> Todd


If you notice the vibration off and on, its probably more to do with weather conditions (humidity and heat) or it could be the engine idle control.


----------



## toddkageals (May 5, 2003)

Artslinger said:


> If you notice the vibration off and on, its probably more to do with weather conditions (humidity and heat) or it could be the engine idle control.


Yeah...I'm not sure my car idles exactly right. Sometimes when I have the A/C on and press the clutch pedal down and am off throttle (like pulling up to a stop sign), the idle drops to 500 RPM and then bounces back up just before the engine stalls. Very rarely, the idle will bouce up and down between 500 and 1000 a few times before it settles to about 750 or so. So...who knows.

Todd


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

*Vibration*



vern said:


> The problem just started happening,it was not there in the past.
> I'm going into the dealer on Tuesday for other service work( reocurance of the sticky pedal),and we will see if there is a physical solution to the vibration in the steering column,period.
> vern


Went to the dealer today to check vibration in steering column.The dealer checked in 5 different areas and they all came up no faults. they also fix the reocurance of the sticky pedal,put in new pedal module,(different part number than the first one) and a new adapter plate.Its as smooth as silk again.
vern


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

The problem is that to fix this other car makers probably just put in bigger rubber motor mounts and called it a day. However this allows the motor to move all over the place and ruins performance. The more rubber in the car joints, mounts, etc. the more play, the more play the less performance.

Tim


----------



## kdshapiro (May 1, 2003)

Wonder if it's the fan. When the fan kicks into high I can tell when the car is at idle stopped. I wouldn't say it's vibration, but there is a definite very slight drone in the cabin. I don't know if the fan is a variable speed or fixed two or three speed, but at high you know it.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

*Fan*



kdshapiro said:


> Wonder if it's the fan. When the fan kicks into high I can tell when the car is at idle stopped. I wouldn't say it's vibration, but there is a definite very slight drone in the cabin. I don't know if the fan is a variable speed or fixed two or three speed, but at high you know it.


The fan is another problem.Its the aux fan that you hear,when it kicks in it sounds like a jet and it is a variable speed fan.BMW has a fix for the 5 series but haven't come up with one for the 3 series and its been over a year since BMW started looking into the problem.
vern


----------



## kdshapiro (May 1, 2003)

vern said:


> The fan is another problem.Its the aux fan that you hear,when it kicks in it sounds like a jet and it is a variable speed fan.BMW has a fix for the 5 series but haven't come up with one for the 3 series and its been over a year since BMW started looking into the problem.
> vern


Correct it is the electric fan, not the fan driven by fan belt. For what it is worth, every American and Japanese car I've had in the last 10 years sounds the same when the electric aux fan kicks into high gear. So I'm not sure why this noise issue is unique to BMW.


----------



## toddkageals (May 5, 2003)

Guys,

I don't think the fan noise is the "vibration" that we were discussing earlier in the thread. Honestly, I've never heard the fan from inside the car (you can hear it outside though). In fact, we weren't talking about noise at all. When the A/C is on and the engine is at idle, you can sometimes feel a high frequency vibration in the steering wheel (sort of a buzzing sensation).

Todd


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

toddkageals said:


> It's a shame because I've driven many cars that do not experience this virbration when the A/C is on and most of them were not $40,000.00 automobiles. IMO, no BMW should vibrate through the steering column at idle (or any other time for that matter). Your puncture comment seems a bit sarcastic.....engine vibrations at idle are not acceptable and should have been engineered out of the car (BMW IS famous for silky smooth 6 cylinder engines aren't they). A punctures is a random occurence not related to the design of the vehicle. An inherent vibration IS related to the design of the vehicle, that's why I said it's a shame.
> 
> Todd


You have already assumed that because one guy's A/C vibrates when it's switched on, that all BMWs have an inherent design flaw because, heck, if one vibrates, they all vibrate.

What is the relevance of the six-cylinder engine? I can just imagine you in a 1999 320d (the one without balance shafts)... ha ha...


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

*Unique*



kdshapiro said:


> Correct it is the electric fan, not the fan driven by fan belt. For what it is worth, every American and Japanese car I've had in the last 10 years sounds the same when the electric aux fan kicks into high gear. So I'm not sure why this noise issue is unique to BMW.


Take it from me it is unique to BMW thats why they came up with a fix for the 5 series and are working on a fix for the 3 series.I have been talking to BMW about the very loud aux fan for over a year and they still don't have a fix.Any body that says it normal in the BMW is wrong.If it was you would have had the loud fan from the time you took delivery on the car.Mine started after I had the car into the second summer and thats not normal.
vern


----------



## toddkageals (May 5, 2003)

andy_thomas said:


> You have already assumed that because one guy's A/C vibrates when it's switched on, that all BMWs have an inherent design flaw because, heck, if one vibrates, they all vibrate.
> 
> What is the relevance of the six-cylinder engine? I can just imagine you in a 1999 320d (the one without balance shafts)... ha ha...


In-line, 6 cylinder engines are inherently smoother than a 4 cylinder for example, that's the relevance of the six cylinder engine. Your assumption that I assumed that all BMWs have a design flaw is incorrect. In fact, I would assume that most BMWs do not vibrate through the steering column whether or not the A/C is switched on. I don't believe that the vibration comes from the compressor. I believe that the vibration comes from the engine and that it's a result of the drop in idle speed due to the additional load that the compressor places on the engine. My car does not idle as fast with the A/C on as it does with the A/C off (there's not much difference but there is some). I'm simply saying that IMO, no $40,000 car should vibrate at idle (I don't think most BMWs do).

Todd


----------



## toddkageals (May 5, 2003)

tim330i said:


> The problem is that to fix this other car makers probably just put in bigger rubber motor mounts and called it a day. However this allows the motor to move all over the place and ruins performance. The more rubber in the car joints, mounts, etc. the more play, the more play the less performance.
> 
> Tim


Yes...I agree with this statement. I don't believe there is a noticeable performance decrease but there is most definately a noticeable drop in the precision feel of the vehicle. That's why it requires a high level of engineering to keep it smooth during idle. Just like the way they balance ride and handling. However, I had a Mazda RX7 Turbo before this car. It had "competition" urethane engine and transmission mounts (the engine in that thing didn't budge) installed by myself. I could never tell the A/C was on (never felt ANY vibration), even with the harder mounts. I only paid $4000.00 for that car. Seems like my $40,000.00 BMW should be able to have the A/C on without producing vibration throught the steering wheel. But....as I said earlier....this is a very minor annoyance, the vibration is light and is only present from time to time. I'm not worried about it at all.

Todd


----------

